# What I learnt today



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Today I went to the driving range after work nothing strange there. I found that normally when i go to the range after work I seem to top the ball more then normal and it suddenly hit me why I was doing this. Do you know what I figured out?
It is my shoes, my work boots have a thicker soul on them than my runners or golf shoe shoes, so this make me about 1/2 inch taller. So when I take my normal stance and grip on the club I haven't been adjusting for this and hence I top the ball. Gee I'm smart. I think I'll take my runners or golf shoes with me from now on.
Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Today I went to the driving range after work nothing strange there. I found that normally when i go to the range after work I seem to top the ball more then normal and it suddenly hit me why I was doing this. Do you know what I figured out?
> It is my shoes, my work boots have a thicker soul on them than my runners or golf shoe shoes, so this make me about 1/2 inch taller. So when I take my normal stance and grip on the club I haven't been adjusting for this and hence I top the ball. Gee I'm smart. I think I'll take my runners or golf shoes with me from now on.
> Has anyone experienced this?


I know anything is possible in this game,but having a similar experience it was due to my back swing being flat


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Today I went to the driving range after work nothing strange there. I found that normally when i go to the range after work I seem to top the ball more then normal and it suddenly hit me why I was doing this. Do you know what I figured out?
> It is my shoes, my work boots have a thicker soul on them than my runners or golf shoe shoes, so this make me about 1/2 inch taller. So when I take my normal stance and grip on the club I haven't been adjusting for this and hence I top the ball. Gee I'm smart. I think I'll take my runners or golf shoes with me from now on.
> Has anyone experienced this?



Good thing you didn't have your stilletto heels on or you would have whiffed on each swang...:rofl: (there's that "swang" popping up again) 

Hmmmmm...having to compensate for the difference in boots vs. shoes. That's kind of funny because I can relate to it, I remember one day when I came home from mowing all my accounts and still had my boots on. Got everything unloaded and felt the urge to hit a couple balls...topped both of them. Not wanting to end that way, I went and found the balls and whacked them again...topped them again. Then I got ticked, so went into the shop and got 5 or 6 more balls plus the two I went and picked up. Topped most of them and the ones I didn't were hit very thin. Figured I better quit before I get ticked off enough to snap my iron over my knee. Now I know my problem...still had my boots on. 

Thanks Surtees...just wish you'd have figured this out 3 months ago.

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry Buck but better late then never!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> Good thing you didn't have your stilletto heels on or you would have whiffed on each swang...:rofl: (there's that "swang" popping up again)
> 
> 
> 
> with a short skirt and net stockings


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Up North said:
> 
> 
> > Good thing you didn't have your stilletto heels on or you would have whiffed on each swang...:rofl: (there's that "swang" popping up again)
> ...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> broken tee said:
> 
> 
> > That coulld be a good way to throw your mates off their game in your next round if your game Bob:dunno:.
> ...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

What are doing up so late. we have the next two days off.. I have to get the old ticker check out I've been having problems walking to the ball.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Nickers are you still talking about womans clothing Bob?

Yes I think I know the guy you are talking about the name escapes me at the moment though. He does wear some interesting cloths though but if I could play golf like that I'd wear a bright pink shirt that said" I might look silly but I'm better then you!"


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I knew I'd get the wrong term for those pants, so what the hell are they called


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

No I think your right I think they were called knickers. you should know you grow upthen.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> No I think your right I think they were called knickers. you should know you grow upthen.


Good shot my friend:thumbsup: I have to get ready to see my cardiologist. so I'm going to have a come back or a good shot for ya when I get back... so get some sleep if you're home not on the job or on the way home. See ya my friend:headbang:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks good luck at the cardiologist I hope all is well I'm off to bed soon enjoy your day.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

broken tee said:


> Good shot my friend:thumbsup: I have to get ready to see my cardiologist. so I'm going to have a come back or a good shot for ya when I get back... so get some sleep if you're home not on the job or on the way home. See ya my friend:headbang:


good luck at the Dr.'s Bob. 



Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

While the young Aussie sleeps all nestled in his bed dreaming of grandeur on the golf course. The wonderful Yank has secretly hidden a message amongst the many threads of the forum. Stay tuned for another insulting round of Aussie Down under and his sidekick Bouncing Joey,the wallaby.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

START HERE and go bottom up


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

You may have to go to different pages:cheeky4:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Check all the posts under my name


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

You'll be surprised


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Again this is the beginning


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Something else I have learnt today is that Bob has to much time on his hands!!!


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Something else I have learnt today is that Bob has to much time on his hands!!!


Yeah, which Dr. did he actually go see? A cardiolist or a pyschologist? :dunno::laugh:

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> Yeah, which Dr. did he actually go see? A cardiolist or a pyschologist? :dunno::laugh:
> 
> Buck


I did see my cardiologist...it was the affects of the oxygen I was on at the office besides I'll keep you guessing about my behavior


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Think he differently needs a trip to the pyschologist but the problem is the theripist would need theropy when he was finished with Bob!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Think he differently needs a trip to the pyschologist but the problem is the theripist would need theropy when he was finished with Bob!


All those years in medical didn't prepare her for the likes of me:headbang: Well guys it looks like I'll needing a defibrillator


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

broken tee said:


> All those years in medical didn't prepare her for the likes of me:headbang: Well guys it looks like I'll needing a defibrillator


Are you talking about the kind they stick in your chest? How do the batteries work on those? Do you have to go in every so often to change them somehow? 

See if they can get that thing to give you an extra boost every time you hit your drive...another 10-15yds wouldn't hurt.

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Good luck Bob hope all goes well are they going to do a frontly la-bot-an-me (spelling just read it out and you'll get it) while your in there?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> Are you talking about the kind they stick in your chest? How do the batteries work on those? Do you have to go in every so often to change them somehow?
> 
> See if they can get that thing to give you an extra boost every time you hit your drive...another 10-15yds wouldn't hurt.
> 
> Buck


I'm hoping for nuclear power, Then I can say: "Mr. Scott I need more power."


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Good luck Bob hope all goes well are they going to do a frontly la-bot-an-me (spelling just read it out and you'll get it) while your in there?


Its just a matter of scheduling now. Maybe I won't need a new shaft or club. This procedure might give me the strength I need for that 25 yrds or 7.2 meters:laugh:

No frontal la bah toe me, we don't want to raise the IQ level of Utah.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Now now Bob what would your fellow statesman think of that comment?

All the best and you see if you can get a turbo one so that when you need the big drives you can just up the boost a bit.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Now now Bob what would your fellow statesman think of that comment?
> 
> All the best and you see if you can get a turbo one so that when you need the big drives you can just up the boost a bit.


I know they make twin turbos, but right now I want them to just fix the problem, I tired of stumbling out of sand traps, I want to just walk out


----------

